# Trailer lights hook ups lead wires



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a new 2010 Chrysler Town and Country Van
I had a trailer hitch installed for pulling a light utility trailer.
Is there a wiring harness made that just snaps into the main wire junction?

This will run to the trailer light wire harness.
I remember years ago we had to tap into the wires with clips.
Robut


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Something like this?
http://www.etrailer.com/t1-2010_Chrysler_Town+and+Country.htm


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is another. Looks simular but different brand name.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/08-1...sler|Model:Town+&+Country&hash=item255f5c6230


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*trailer lights hook up*

Thanks fellow DIY'ers

Hey great show it looks simple to do and I will order the light kit
Just have to go step by step 

Robut :thumbup:


----------



## BigD9 (Mar 10, 2011)

One thing I found in life is nothing is simple.

I had a 99 Town and Country and loved that van. It served me very well for 150,000 miles plus another 35,000 miles being towed 4 down behind our motor coach. I wired that van for trailer lighting, as well for being towed behind a motor coach. 

Good luck and be safe.


----------

